# Release/contract for clothing collection



## neptuned (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone! 

Someone recently approached me about shooting a clothing collection from a line that he is starting, and I have realized I will need some help as far as the legal issues of releases for models, and the agreement between he and I on use of the photos, compensation, etc.

I mainly need help because I have never done something like this. I presume of course that it IS in fact my responsibility to organize these things.

I also assume that these photos will be used for promotional reasons, although he hasn't defined that clearly yet, we're in rather early stages of discussion.

That being the case, what sort of release will I need for the models? I would think a normal model release would do for this. However, if I am being compensated for these shots, should the models be as well, and if so who is responsible for this? Obviously I'd be actually handing over the compensation, but do I ask for additional compensation to offer to the models?

And also the agreement between the proprietor of the clothing line and myself- this is my main issue.

I'm not sure what the copyright situation should be here. Would I hold the copyright while he would hold permission to use the photos for promotional use?

Any advice is greatly appreciated! It may be better if a general outline for our agreement is suggested, because I really don't know what it should look like, and I'm open to any advice you have!


----------



## neptuned (Jan 30, 2008)

Alright so, I have found that I will need
-Model releases
-Electronic Rights Agreement
And
-Copyright consent

at the least. I'm having trouble finding a sample Copyright consent however so if anyone could provide a link, or if I have this information wrong please let me know! Thanks!


----------

